# Lizards > Chameleons >  Dax in his free range tree

## Satana

He is so happy when he's in his tree!

----------


## Southern_Breeder

Awww he's adorable!  :Very Happy:

----------

_Satana_ (03-06-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

Cool pictures!

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Satana_ (03-06-2013)

----------


## babyknees

That's awesome! What a cool little tree for him. He's adorable.

----------


## stef1

I was thinking of getting a "tree house" once I get mine.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk now Free

----------

